# Saturday



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

With all this moon fever going on


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Still up, rare for me


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Vostok Precision.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> With all this moon fever going on....


...Id better wear a 'proper' space watch h34r: :rltb:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > With all this moon fever going on....
> ...


 :lol:

BTW Not laughing at the watch just that in all the hype this week people seem to be overlooking the fact that the Ruskies were up in space first


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I will be wearing this until splashdown!


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

The closest thing I've got to a "moon-watch"......










Have a good one!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Giving this a bit of wrist time at the moment.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still got these space watches on...

*Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, Cal: 1861 18 jewels.*










*Полйот ОКЕАН `Командирские БМФ` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels.*










I`ll be taking the Okeah off in a few minutes when I go to bed but like John I`m keeping the Speedy on until splashdown :astro:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

3rd day with the speedy










Cheers

Andrew :astro:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Debaufre 'Triton' today.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Tenuous one this one; Cosmonauts :astro: wear watches by Fortis who make

the Marinemaster which will be going on my wrist shortly...have a good weekend.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

To continue the theme:

*Poljot Strela*


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Still over the moon with this.  I promise I'll take my own photos of it when I get it on a new strap - pic is seller's.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Well at least the Soviets wore Russian watches in Space even if they did lose the space race.

Of course this is absolutely nothing like what they wore but it is Russian and a chronograph, which is the best I can do


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I didn't want to break the theme my Sekonda


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this is the nearest i have to moon type watch.u.s.s.r



















bowie


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I'm having a bit of a G-Shock phase, so I'm wearing my Gulfman:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I forgot you had that one Alan..

Bloody ggorgeous


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Plain and simple today,

still one of my favorites


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This one today and probably tomorrow as well......................


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Orient for me today.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Has to be a watch suitable for a splashdown

Alasdair


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I forgot you had that one Alan..
> 
> Bloody ggorgeous


Thanks Jase, I like it a lot to - must take some more pics of it!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Bladerunner said:


> This one:


Very nice indeed. Love the lume colour on that :thumbup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Wearing this one at the moment.....



















..... but I'm just about to drive down the M3 to collect something that I've been waiting for since May :clap:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

STAG ON!!!!!! :drinks:










I need a watch I'll be able to read at 1am in night club


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

This weekend I will mainly be wearing this:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

_Breitling today_


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This one for me today


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Seiko Power Design again today


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This at the moment, but if I still had my Strela I would have been wearing it today


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Ignore this


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ignore what


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ignore that


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Still sticking with the space theme


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

break-3 said:


> Still over the moon with this.  I promise I'll take my own photos of it when I get it on a new strap - pic is seller's.


Quality!! Very, very nice is that. I'd keep it on the rubber 

I'm still wearing my 111, on rubber now.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Still sticking with the space theme


Great picture Rob! :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Great picture Rob! :thumbsup:


Thanks Stu. I'm still going with my 'take a million pictures and keep the only 2 half decent ones' approach. Seems to be working


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

started off with this (gobsmacked by the one in the sf)celebrating my last hour in work for 6 weeks.










then a day out on the mountains so the mm will stop me getting lost.










god bless the school holidays.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Saturday morning Hare of the Dog in my local while M does a bit of shopping :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> god bless the school holidays.


Couldn't agree more Jason. :clap: Woohoo!

6 whole weeks B)


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Was bored the other day, so decided to take a catalog photo of all my watches. 624 shots later I realised things might have got a bit out of hand!

Anyway, used it decide to wear this one today :


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still with the Speedy but put this on instead of the Okeah...

*Полйот Штурманские 31681/1743761b** 25 камней* (Poljot Sturmanskie, cal.31682, 25 Jewels)









Cosmonaut Lieutenant Colonel Yuri Georgiyevich Shargin wore a `Gargarin` version of this watch on the Soyuz TMA-5 mission to the ISS in 2004 :astro:

I`ve just noticed how similar the dial & hand set are to the Speedy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Picture time is going to get boring from my end, down to this, a g-shock, glycine and a couple pocket watch, pretty much not wearing a watch now so all goodies packed and stored for another day


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

For the space theme;


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Laco Pilot B* for me today


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

James said:


> Picture time is going to get boring from my end, down to this, a g-shock, glycine and a couple pocket watch, pretty much not wearing a watch now so all goodies packed and stored for another day


James, what happened to that gorgeous Zenith Super Sub you had? In storage or have you let it go?


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

UTS 3000M PVD


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello all  ,

also celebrating the 50th anniversary with this










Toby


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> Hello all  ,
> 
> also celebrating the 50th anniversary with this
> 
> ...


*50th* anniversary!?! 

I was bit knackered & went for a quick kip, I didn`t realise I`d slept for 10 years :swoon:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> This one:


:notworthy:

EDIT: Do we get to see the new one today too, Alan? h34r:


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *50th* anniversary!?!
> 
> I was bit knackered & went for a quick kip, I didn`t realise I`d slept for 10 years :swoon:


Ooops sorry :blink: never was good at sums

Which begs the question of what to wear for the 50th anniversary 

Toby


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

New addition for me...part of my reduced keeper set.

So far got 3 of my 5 sorted....all have black dials though....2 ( maybe 3/4 to go ) my stick with the black theme.










Real pleased to have got this....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Real pleased to have got this....


Ooh Oysterquartz? Very nice Keith.

What are your other keepers so far?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this for a while.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

break-3 said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Picture time is going to get boring from my end, down to this, a g-shock, glycine and a couple pocket watch, pretty much not wearing a watch now so all goodies packed and stored for another day
> ...


The Zenith went to a collector as stated way back in the Swiss forum. My watchmaker was showing it to a guy while it was in for service and I took an extremely high offer on it in the 3-4K range perhaps, so never made it home. But I have others somewhere floating about perhaps!










...................


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wearing the X-33 today


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Haven't been here in ages - too busy with everything else...

Been wearing a Timex Mercury today. I like the markers on this one


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Real pleased to have got this....
> ...


A strange bunch to be sure...

But members so far are

Dress watch ............ Dubey & Schaldenbrand Aerodyn Chronometer

Electronic/quartz ..... Rolex Oysterquartz 17000

Chronograph ........... DJR Flyback Chrono

Vintage rarity ........... IWC ' International ' Quartz ( Cal 2002. Beta 21 )

Not sure how to designate the Bucherer Quartz (also Beta 21)

Might have to start a sub-collection... 

Need a Diver, and maybe a Military/Pilots style. And also to decide on the work watch...this proving to be the hardest catagory.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Have this one on today


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Finally got around to snapping some new pics of this one...




























:wub:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

went to ikea, bought bookcase.

came home, cooked tescos finest fish cakes - which were disgusting and went straight in the bin.

opened up ikea box to find not one screw missing but flippin' all of them.

lasted 20 minutes in tonight's poker tournament.

going for a beer - wearing this










just noticed the hands look corroded , its just the lighting they are fine in the metal...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this to take the dog out for a walk.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Home after some shopping.Quick clean and a strap from the spares box wearing yesterdays really expensive purchase.

Zodiac


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

this one for now might change it later.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

In keeping with the space theme, though more Space Station than moon landing:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


>


 B) An Uminor Anerai

Come on Rich loose the cuff & give us a proper pic


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I haven't really had any chance to take any pics yet (the light was too bad when I finally got the camera out this evening), but here's another....










Picked it up this morning and I think it's perfect


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Picked it up this morning and I think it's perfect


Agreed...that is a splendid thing, Rich.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Toshi said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Stunning Rich, :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice Rich is it an 8 day manual wind.?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


What John said :yes:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> Very nice Rich is it an 8 day manual wind.?


Yep. Takes a few winds mind you :lol:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Not a Speedmaster, but ...

it _is_ an Omega, and I've had it* since it was new -- before Neil Armstrong made his famous step.










*One like this, actually; my camera is doing strange things today.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh yes indeed....this has absolutely no connection whats so ever to do with the moon landing/take of/landing in any shape at all


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> oh yes indeed....this has absolutely no connection whats so ever to do with the moon landing/take of/landing in any shape at all


But you can see it from space..


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

minkle said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > oh yes indeed....this has absolutely no connection whats so ever to do with the moon landing/take of/landing in any shape at all
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

My cosmonauts came out to join the party today ioneer:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Put this one on again as I love it:

Battered and bashed Doxa 600T Spiro










Mark


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today


----------

